# 532                                                      Turnips (CLOSED)



## HarryPotterFan (Mar 11, 2021)

Turnips are being bought for 532 Bells at Nooks Cranny. I’ll keep my gates open for an hour at least. No entry fee, but tips are appreciated.


----------



## Zakira (Mar 11, 2021)

I'd love to come by to sell! I'd need to make multiple trips if that is ok with you. I can tip in bells!


----------



## HarryPotterFan (Mar 11, 2021)

Zakira said:


> I'd love to come by to sell! I'd need to make multiple trips if that is ok with you. I can tip in bells!



You may make multiple trips.


----------



## Zakira (Mar 11, 2021)

HarryPotterFan said:


> You may make multiple trips.


Thank you! I'm on my way


----------



## Rajescrossing (Mar 11, 2021)

Can I come?


----------



## HarryPotterFan (Mar 11, 2021)

Rajescrossing said:


> Can I come?



Yes.


----------



## Rajescrossing (Mar 11, 2021)

HarryPotterFan said:


> Yes.


On my way! Thank you


----------



## Zakira (Mar 11, 2021)

Thank you for letting me make so many trips and for offering to let me shop!


----------



## ivorystar (Mar 11, 2021)

are you still open?


----------



## Jaaaanaaaauto (Mar 11, 2021)

still open??


----------



## ivorystar (Mar 11, 2021)

Thank you! on my way


----------



## Jaaaanaaaauto (Mar 11, 2021)

can i come? please


----------



## HarryPotterFan (Mar 11, 2021)

ivorystar said:


> are you still open?





Jaaaanaaaauto said:


> still open??



Yes!

	Post automatically merged: Mar 11, 2021

Dodo is at the top of the page.


----------



## HarryPotterFan (Mar 11, 2021)

Thanks for coming, but I need to close the gates now.


----------



## HarryPotterFan (Mar 11, 2021)

Opening the gates again for a little while.

Closing again. I may open again tonight, so stay tuned.


----------



## HarryPotterFan (Mar 11, 2021)

Opening the gates again. I’ll be open for one more hour.


----------

